# Vivarium Cover?



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, 

We have our Beardie in the living room. Her lights turn off at 8. So i currently have an old curtain over the viv which i pull down to cover it when lights out comes. what i want is a proper cover which fits around the viv properly. Is there anyone who makes them. Or have people just made their own. i am looking at modyfying the curtains in order to fit properly.

J


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

For what its worth youd be best making one, just cut a peice of material to match each side of the viv and sew it all together 

or alternatively there are similar products availible under many names, but its 4am so i cant think what they would be called 

or, make some really simple curtains for the tank and fit them with the curtain wire accross the front


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

we are going to attempt to make one, but muy sewing skills are not up to much. 

i think quite well considering its 4am. i am working afterall. lol. so being able to think is kinda a good thing when running machines.


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

alright for some, your one of the lucky people on the lazy side of work im guessing, i finished at 3am working shifting parcels whilst people like YOU shout to work faster  haha only joking im sure your working hard on the forums  AHEM

might aswell make one anyway, make sure to show a picture of finished product  haha


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

lol. i work on machine shop floor. running cnc mill. i finish at quaterpast six. so only just over an hour left. lol. 

unfortunatly they started off as white curtains which have now turn a light shade of pink apon washing them. LOL. 

good job its a female beardie i have. LOL.


----------

